# Ordered New Range Bag For My 226



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Just curious as to which range bags everyone has since there's alot of good bags out there. Just ordered a TAC-Force (large) at a good price from Graf & Sons. As most of the others, they have alot of compartments They were out of "black" (large) so I got the last large one that they had in green. I got the "large" since a few said the opening on the small was a little small and hard to get in and out. On the other hand, the large may be a little larger overall than needed too. I figured larger's better than smaller, especially if you have a few pistols you want to take along with everything else (flashlight, stove, tent . . . :lol. Inquired about the _new_ *Sig* bags (in black/silver) but they're backordered and won't be out until the end of the month. They took the place of the older black/blue bag with a slight design difference. I also understand that they don't have as many compartments as the older one had. Anyway, what do you use as your favorite? Pics of the TAC-Force below . . .


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

That's a nice bag! I'm still looking for something that can hold four guns, one as large as a S&W Mod 29 with 8 3/8" barrel.

The problem is that, like camera bags, when they are big enough to carry a lot, they are heavy and cumbersome.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

ScottChapin said:


> That's a nice bag! I'm still looking for something that can hold four guns, one as large as a S&W Mod 29 with 8 3/8" barrel.
> 
> The problem is that, like camera bags, when they are big enough to carry a lot, they are heavy and cumbersome.


Your right. And everything gets _piled_ on top of everything still. I am concerned about the number of pistols that even this large bag can accomodate since I currently only have 3 (not that I'd take the third every time). But it would be nice to be able to, especially if I buy another new model/caliber. I think that it still has just the 2 _removable_ pouches (1 inthe front and 1 in the back).

Here's what I'm thinking. Insert a firm bottom in the bag and get the same hard, thick foam material that the Sigs fit in (that comes in their carry boxes for example) and outline the pistols that you currently have. Cut it out and place that on the bottom with the pistols laying in their respective cutouts. Then, a hard piece of foam, etc. over that and do the same with your other pistols (layered now). Still room to put plenty of other items in the main area, plus all of the front/back zippered pouches for things too, if not for even a few more pistols. It's now like a custom bag for exactly what you have. :smt023 This "large" bag is about 4" longer and a little wider than the "small" bag. I just didn't want to take the chance of getting the small and realizing that it just wasn't quite big enough.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice bag. :smt023


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

*Update to my original post*. Got the bag in and the quality is the best. However, as it turned out, this bag is really big! You really can't get the feel until you actually see it in person. So, I opted to send it back and I since ordered the so-called _small_ bag . . . and in *black*! It's just a little smaller but has the same compartments. I'm due to receive my new bag today as well as the returned bag that's due to be delivered back to Graf & Son's today for credit, as well. Can't wait!!! :smt041


----------

